# neue firewall norten 2002 aber ie suckt



## JuXX (14. Oktober 2001)

ich bin jetzt bei sucking aol und habe gestern norten drauf gemacht so nun fragt er mich immer ob ich den zugriff erluaben soll mein freund meinte ja wegen der aol software ok alles funtzt doch wenn ich m browser ne addy eingebe und enter drücke dauerd es jahre bis sich die seite aufbaut was könnte das sein?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. Oktober 2001)

hi,
probiere mal

enable disable enable zu drücken. falls das nicht hilft schaue einfach mal ob der ie im norton freigeschaltet ist (unter personal firewall - internet access control)


----------

